# Divac Elected President Of Olympic Committee



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BELGRADE, Serbia (AP) -- Former NBA star Vlade Divac was elected president of Serbia's Olympic Committee on Tuesday.
> 
> The former Los Angeles Lakers, Charlotte Hornets and Sacramento Kings center won the post after current president Ivan Curkovic withdrew his candidacy.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/02/24/20090224.divacserbia.ap/index.html


----------

